# Co2 psi gauge stuck



## creative-fury (Sep 8, 2006)

Well I turned off my Co2 the other day to fill my bubble counter (needed to adjust the flow higher and the bubble counter had run dry) and when I turned it back on the needle in the psi gauge was stuck under the metal peg that is should rest on. Does anyone know how to fix it, or do I need to replace the whole gauge. It's the flow guage (right side) on the MA957 CO2 Adjustable Flow Pressure Regulator.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe it has too much pressure pegging out the needle?

You could try and turn it so that the gauge face is facing the floor and give it light bumps to try and dislodge it if it is stuck.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Welcome to the wonderful world of Milwaukee regulators. A person I know was once told by Milwaukee tech support that 70% of the low pressure gauges fail in the first year.

Also I don't think you can remove it as I seem to recall that many of them are soldered in.


----------

